# Documentation Pointers



## AKA whoknows (Jul 28, 2010)

Can some send me the link or where to find Documentation Pointers from Medicare  or the Medical Records Entries that shows when ntes must be signed


----------



## cmcgarry (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's a link to Noridian's Q&A on the signature requirements:

https://www.noridianmedicare.com/provider/updates/docs/signature_QA_final.pdf?

Even if they're not your carrier, they give really good information.

Hope this helps!


----------

